# New Feature Added To Campground Map At Epgsoft.com



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Today I was explaining to someone where to get the cool map of the US and Canada that many of use in our signatures. I looked at Eric's Campground map and saw how nicely it is put together. I e-mailed him and suggested that he add the Lat/Lon for use GPS users. In less than 6 hours it was done! Take a look folks, you might like it. Click Here to go to the Map.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I like that!!!!

It makes me wonder how accurate the pins are??

I looked up the Otter Lake in Marshall's Creek, PA where we were all just at, and it was 7 miles off.

All those that attended know that those last 7 miles were the worst ones!!!

Steve


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I like that!!!!
> 
> It makes me wonder how accurate the pins are??
> 
> ...


 I agree Steve,

I looked at several here in Montana and found the same. Eric said he would welcome corrections, so you can use the add functions and note the correction in the comment field. Regardless, it kind of a nice map.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

In looking at the members 'pins' and their locations before, it seems they are based on the (roughly) geographical center of the members zip code. That of course will get you in the right town, and give a general overview of where we all are, but is of little practical value beyond that.

I like the concept though!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the link to the site, it could become really useful to easily find CG's along a route that you will be traveling. I have noticed that with Google Maps, that when you overlay the satellite maps or look at the hybrid map, that the roads are off in some instances. But, this will give a user a general idea of whats around.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Thanks for the link to the site, it could become really useful to easily find CG's along a route that you will be traveling. I have noticed that with Google Maps, that when you overlay the satellite maps or look at the hybrid map, that the roads are off in some instances. But, this will give a user a general idea of whats around.


Thanks for the compliment. The reason that Google Maps or most of the other maps that overlay in the hybrid mode is that the roads and such were plotted using the old NAD27 map datum whereas the photos have been positioned using the NAD83/WGS84 standard. In some instances there can be as much as an 800 foot error when using the old NAD27 datum.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for this link. This is fun to actually see where I've been, and where I'm going (with relative accuracy). Now if I could find a map that would predict my life (the where I'm going part)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

pjb2cool said:


> Now if I could find a map that would predict my life (the where I'm going part)


Sure you want to know?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

pjb2cool said:


> Now if I could find a map that would predict my life (the where I'm going part)


You're going camping...that's all you need to know.


----------

